# The good people at the dept of Homeland Security



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Homeland Security official Brian J. Doyle was arrested last night on charges of attempting to seduce a child and send pornographic material to a minor. He later confessed to the charges.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/04/05/homeland.arrest/


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Saw that this morning while I was drinking my coffee. You know this country's safe with people like that!!! Who the hell would want to come to America to get molested? :rollin:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I'd like to be the first to Volunteer to beat the crap outta his child molesting ***.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gun Owner, your don't get him all to yourself, your going to have to share.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

On a side note, Brian Doyle is a registered Republican.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> On a side note, Brian Doyle is a registered Republican.


That is pretty much irrelevant. Nice try sparky.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

"Remember, if you touch the boys, you must kill the boys." :rollin:

About as irrelevant as Kennedy is to the Democratic party.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> That is pretty much irrelevant. Nice try sparky.


I just thought I would point out the good Republican values in action. I would expect no less from your camp.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's good you pointed that out MT I'm sure none of us realized that. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I just thought I would point out the good Republican values in action. I would expect no less from your camp.


You don't even know in which camp I reside. Oh that's right, MT against all. Nice try again Sparky.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> You don't even know in which camp I reside. Oh that's right, MT against all. Nice try again Sparky.


I don't care which camp you reside in. I pointed out a fact and you rejected that notion like a good Republican.

I find it ironic that it is always the Republican party that claims to have the moral high ground and yet as of late it seems that they are the ones caught up in all the immoral scandals.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I don't care which camp you reside in. I pointed out a fact and you rejected that notion like a good Republican.
> 
> I find it ironic that it is always the Republican party that claims to have the moral high ground and yet as of late it seems that they are the ones caught up in all the immoral scandals.


My camp must be relevant to you or you wouldn't have brought it up.

I do not reject the fact of this guy being a Republican, but I do reject the notion that it is really relevant to his situation. Face it, the dude is some appointee with a bad habit.

I cannot be happier to see Delay go down in a ball of fire, others may follow. But I really don't feel the need to spin some pervert's bad habits into political momentum. That was tried once already to no avail. Jump on it if you must, but I really haven't heard your sentiments echoed by those in your camp.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

> I do not reject the fact of this guy being a Republican, but I do reject the notion that it is really relevant to his situation. Face it, the dude is some appointee with a bad habit.


Who happens to come from the party which claims to hold the moral highground. I think that is ironic.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes it is ironic. I will give you that. But I doubt you will see his face or hear his name in any campaigning this fall. At least I hope we don't. There are plenty of other things to sieze upon than this.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I never thought him a political threat. He may as well have been a dog catcher to me, I just think that the claim that the Republicans hold the moral high ground is ridiculous, and this is further evidence towards my claim.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Holy crap this wacko lib gets ticked off about a weight loss comment. Jeeez.

http://www.capitalnews9.com/content/top ... rID=173007

And another one punches an officer, seems as though you Dems are awfull touchy these days.

http://www.newsmax.com/archives/article ... shtml?s=po

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/10 ... rris1.html

This card didn't come from you did it MT.

http://michellemalkin.com/archives/004021.htm

http://www.nodnc.com/modules.php?name=C ... page&pid=8

http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/artic ... E_ID=45157


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

That has almost nothing to do with the topic, racer.

:eyeroll:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> I find it ironic that it is always the Republican party that claims to have the moral high ground and yet as of late it seems that they are the ones caught up in all the immoral scandals.


I don't think that the actions of this guy are reflective of the entire Republican party. I do, however, think that it is troubling that these are the types of people that the Administration has placed in leadership positions. I would have hoped that the Administration would have made a more careful decision as to who they want representing them.

Maybe Brownie can fill the vacancy.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I do not wish to imply that all Republicans are morally inferior, simply that as of late it seems that those who are morally deficient favor the Republican party.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wish they would do better background checks. I suppose a certain number of bad people will sneak through if they have been smart enough to keep a low profile. I just hope this doesn't damage the important work the department has to do. Although I consider myself more of a conservative than a republican (I'm getting kind of ticked at them over a few things) I thank you for your well thought out response and understanding. You have brought some stability to a form suffering from bickering. Thanks, and good to hear from you again.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Well MT, Clinton was a democrat and he not only lied to his country and cheated on his wife, but showed his true colors so whats your point about republicans.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Man, people are really trying to throw this off topic. Some serious issues need to be adressed, regarding these people that are gaining office! Wyogoose, do you mind if I ask you what is worse- a pediphile, an adulter, or a war monger?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't see how his actions could be a reflection on anyone but himself. He was after all just a spokesperson, not a person in power. Besides who actually hired him? Does anyone know. The Kid wanted to be cute and claimed he was a Republican but does anyone here actually know that for sure and what does it even matter. What he was doing was a closet secrete until he was caught. Anyone trying to turn this sick MF into a political witch hunt has a little problem of their own.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It is a simple fact Gohon. No reason to get your panties in a twist just because many people of ill repute seek shelter within your party.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am always amazed that these pedophiles like little boys. There must be some kind of connection between them.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Kitty, kitty are taking the "moral high ground" stance again? What party are you??


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think this needs to be repeated about eight-thousand more times. What does party affiliation have to do with a pediphile? Absolutely nothing. I can gurantee you people similar to this had sick fantasies way before they ever secured their party affiliation.

By the way plainsman, your innuendo pertaining to MT is not only disgusting, but immature indeed.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I vote the chair for him. I don't care what party he is from. He has kept this a secret from everyone, even his family. These are sick people and I am happy that law enforcement tactics are working against them. There had better be no way for him to get off. There is no excuse for this behavior.

MT, if you think these types of people are only present in one political party you are way off base. I think you are a little more intelligent than that.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> I think this needs to be repeated about eight-thousand more times. What does party affiliation have to do with a pediphile? Absolutely nothing. I can gurantee you people similar to this had sick fantasies way before they ever secured their party affiliation.
> 
> Exactly, each pedophile is his own party of sickness! They should be neutered to reduce their testosterone levels. A rubber band like that used on pigs would be a economical fix.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> I think this needs to be repeated about eight-thousand more times. What does party affiliation have to do with a pediphile? Absolutely nothing. I can gurantee you people similar to this had sick fantasies way before they ever secured their party affiliation.
> 
> By the way plainsman, your innuendo pertaining to MT is not only disgusting, but immature indeed.


You didn't understand it. It had nothing to do with MT. I often get into arguments with people when I say that gays are more inclined to do this. They say I am wrong. I say then why do they always bother little boys instead of little girls. Is my logic flawed? I just didn't want to say it directly.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll have to say complete removal of the sex organs, otherwise I'd agree with you there MOB. Remember, sex is mostly psychological... uke:

"You didn't understand it. It had nothing to do with MT. I often get into arguments with people when I say that gays are more inclined to do this. They say I am wrong. I say then why do they always bother little boys instead of little girls. Is my logic flawed? I just didn't want to say it directly."

Oh, I understood it, especially if you ment it that way. But since you disagree otherwise, I'll take it with a grain of salt. I'm sure there are some studies on why pediphiles have an obsession with young men.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Oh, I understood it, especially if you ment it that way. But since you disagree otherwise, I'll take it with a grain of salt.


Sorry for being dense, now I don't understand what you said there.


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

I may as well speak backwards... :wink: . I should say, I took your comment as sarcastic, my apologies.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That's ok, all is well that ends well. I understand how you could have misjudged. It's just that we don't face some of the real problems now days, because it is politically incorrect. I was a little gun shy to be direct.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Doyle is sick and twisted and he should be put to death. Its just to bad that in todays liberal society he will probably just get a slap on the hand and turned loose. :eyeroll:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I am always amazed that these pedophiles like little boys. There must be some kind of connection between them.


You really think that there is that strong of a link between immorality and the Republican party?



> MT, if you think these types of people are only present in one political party you are way off base. I think you are a little more intelligent than that.


As I've already stated multiple times, I don't think that is true. I simply find it ironic that in the past few years those who lead immoral lifestyles tend to support the Republican party.



> Its just to bad that in todays liberal society he will probably just get a slap on the hand and turned loose.


Indeed, this liberal Republican society has failed at deterring these types.


----------

